# Gardening Tip of the Day



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 3, 2022)

.

.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 7, 2022)

I think they freeze out here so I don't think they multiply like that. I see people digging them out in the fall. The dog is cool. What breed?


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 7, 2022)

.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 20, 2022)

Get rid of the woodchucks before you transplant!


----------



## JRM (May 20, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> Get rid of the woodchucks before you transplant!
> 
> View attachment 989458



.22 or .177?


----------



## Mad Professor (May 20, 2022)

JRM said:


> .22 or .177?



.177, little red spot just behind right ear, ~ 30-35 yds offhand. Bassturd was IN THE GARDEN!!!

I've been looking at .25 air guns but not enough $$$ right now


----------



## JRM (May 20, 2022)

I have a nitro powered break barrel .22. I've killed tons of small game with it, some a good distance. They are handy little buggers.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2022)

*Corn On The Cob*

In the home garden especially, it is beneficial to water both mid-day _and_ in the evening corn stalk plants... once silking has begun. R1. water plant at base and between rows, and not down upon the stalk. hydration of the hollow silks for pollen tube elongation success is directly related to the condition of the corn husk's silk. which are hollow tubes! the cobs/silk will be looking for water in the morning's morning hours. drought or water reduction is one of the causes of poorly pollinated corn cobs even when abundant pollen is available. corn silks grow fastest during at night or in the morning when water status is at its greatest level. dry soil and summer heat can hinder this important aspect of corn on the cob full development. silks can grow 1.5-2" per day during these periods. if feasible, hand pollination towards the end of the pollen drop period, 10 days or so from silking... can help fill out the cob's tips. here, late bloomer silks will show up. and may be covered over by other pollinated silks. and pollen is scarce. hence, the tip is often with immature kernels. silking is also the time for some added Nitrogen between rows! ~

managed well, this can be the result!


----------



## olyman (May 30, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *Corn On The Cob*
> 
> In the home garden especially, it is beneficial to water both mid-day _and_ in the evening corn stalk plants... once silking has begun. R1. water plant at base and between rows, and not down upon the stalk. hydration of the hollow silks for pollen tube elongation success is directly related to the condition of the corn husk's silk. which are hollow tubes! the cobs/silk will be looking for water in the morning's morning hours. drought or water reduction is one of the causes of poorly pollinated corn cobs even when abundant pollen is available. corn silks grow fastest during at night or in the morning when water status is at its greatest level. dry soil and summer heat can hinder this important aspect of corn on the cob full development. silks can grow 1.5-2" per day during these periods. if feasible, hand pollination towards the end of the pollen drop period, 10 days or so from silking... can help fill out the cob's tips. here, late bloomer silks will show up. and may be covered over by other pollinated silks. and pollen is scarce. hence, the tip is often with immature kernels. silking is also the time for some added Nitrogen between rows! ~
> 
> ...


just send some up here when its ready... much thank Yous!!!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 4, 2022)

olyman said:


> just send some up here when its ready... much thank Yous!!!!!!


hi om - each morning, i take a look outside my window... and say... 'Yep! looks like an Iowa corn field to me... lol 

couple weeks ago


----------



## esshup (Jun 4, 2022)

Why are they tasseling out so soon? They look like they are a foot tall.


----------



## bönrg (Jun 9, 2022)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 14, 2022)

esshup said:


> Why are they tasseling out so soon? They look like they are a foot tall.


optical illusion....


----------

